# Withdrawal Time



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi All,
We drenched our girls yesterday with Ivermectin. I wanted to get others' opinions on withdrawal time, as some say 10 days is plenty, but I'm more cautious and think 2 weeks is better. Ideas?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do 3 days of withdrawal for our use, ivermectin, after all is used to treat for parasites in humans :? Milk that is produced during the reccommended withdrawal time goes in marked containers so that I know to use this first..95% of the milk my girls produce is frozen for later use.

The milk with holding time for 1% ivomectin injectable given orally is 36 day...reccommended by the USDA......from FiasCo Farms site.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

thirty six DAYS??? Wow! Thanks for the response.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i always do fourteen days with safegaurd ivermectin paste. when i use cydectin my girls usually arnt in milk.
beth


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking fourteen too. Just to play it safe. Thanks!


----------

